#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-12
<asxetos> kali xronia.. exw ena provlima den mporo na kanw reset to password mu..
<asxetos> telika xriazotane.. na to kanw mount -rw -o remount / meta ta katafera kai to alla3a..
<asxetos> alla pali den me afini nakanw login!
<asxetos> den mou vgazei provlima oti vazw la8os password meta to reset..
<asxetos> apla kanei ena reftesh kai 8elei 3ana password..
<asxetos> kamia voi8eia. ?
<asxetoss> einai kaneis edw?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2459-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2459-1/>
<daukalion> kalispera ... mhpos exei doulepsi kaneis  me to tails-tor ?
<Junka> erry, ellinas eisai re koufala?
<Junka> !ask | daukalion
<lubotu3> daukalion: Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<daukalion> Ο tor bronser τρέχει σε ubuntu ;
<Junka> ναι
<erry> Junka,s/nas/ida/
<erry> (:o)
<Junka> erry, wat
<erry> wat
<kerato> ellinida einai leei, oxi ellinas
<Junka> ah gaiti de grafei olokliri ti leksi
<Junka> erry, :D
<kerato> telospantwn geia sas
<Junka> erry, ton Kostala apo ton dancing with the stars ti ton exeis? :P
<erry> Junka, tipota
<erry> >_<
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2461-2: libyaml-libyaml-perl vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2461-2/> || USN-2461-1: LibYAML vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2461-1/> || USN-2461-3: PyYAML vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2461-3/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-13
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2468-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2468-1/> || USN-2467-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2467-1/> || USN-2466-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2466-1/> || USN-2465-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2465-1/> || USN-2464-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www
<socrates> kalispera. exo problima me to ltsp. den kanei login toys xristes
<nifon> εχω ξεχασει τον κωδικο προσβασης και δεν  μπορω να κανω αναβαθμιση λογισμικου
<nifon> μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις;
<socrates> kane boot apo ena live CD kai mpes sto /etc/shadow gia na midiniseis to password toy logariasmoy soy
<nifon> με χρηση τερματικου θα μπω εκει;
<socrates> prepei na diabaseis apo man page tin gramografisi toy arxeio kai na allaxeis to sosto pedio. kalo einai na kratiseis kai ena backup to palioy arxeioy.
<socrates> nai me terminal
<socrates> sorry ti kanw gia ligo kathos prepei na kanw ena reboot
<nifon> χωρις  σιντι δεν γινεται;
<kerato> ginetai
<kerato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<nifon> μπορεις να μου  δωσεις παλι το λινκ γιατι αποσυνδεθηκα;
<kerato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<nifon> ευχαριστω παρα πολυ
<nifon> ekana oti elege to tutorial alla mou bgazei munhma oti uparxei lathos kai den allazei to pass
<nifon> dokimazw na kanw mount giati den to eixa kanei
<kerato> e nai pou pas xwris mount to /
<nifon> επανερχομαι για το συνθηματικο. κανω ολα τα βηματα και μου βγαζει¨   συνθηματικο¨ Σφαλμα  στο χειρισμο του τεκμηριου ταυτοποιησης        passwd: Το συνθηματικο παρεμεινε οπως ειχε
<nifon> τι κανω λαθος;
<kerato> prepei na to valeis 2 fores patwntas enter meta apo ka8e fora
<kerato> tbh mono esy ksereis ti kaneis la8os
<kerato> ksanadokimase, pio prosextika
<nifon> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword μπηκα εδω και εκανα οτι ακριβως λεει
<nifon> μηπως δεν δεχεται μονο γραμματα για συνθηματικο;
<kerato> mia xara dexetai
<kerato> mipws den evales 2 fores to idio?
<nifon> εκανα και το μαουντ
<nifon> οχι
<nifon> εβαλα ακριβως το ιδιο
<nifon> μηπως πρεπει να βαλω / μετα το συνθηματικο;
<nifon> δεν λεει κατι τετοιο στις οδηγιες
<nifon> γραφει να πληκτρολογησω το καινουργιο συνθηματικο και να πατησω εντερ
<nifon> δεν φαινεται το συνθηματικο αλλα και αυτο λεει στις οδηγιες ειναι φυσιολογικο
<nifon> απλα να πληκτρολογησεις το συνθηματικο και να πατησεις εντερ
<nifon> υπαρχει κατι  που ξεχναω;
<kerato> new password - enter
<kerato> ksana new password - enter
<kerato> den einai kbantikh fysikh
<nifon> τελικα δεν δεχεται ονομα για πασγουορντ
<nifon> μολις εβαλα αριθμο το δεχτηκε μια χαρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Οδηγός για νεοεισερχόμενους (ανανεωμένη έκδοση) <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/13-01-15/%CE%BF%CE%B4%CE%B7%CE%B3%CF%8C%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%BF%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%B5%CF%81%CF%87%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%89%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B7-%CE%AD%CE%BA%CE%B4%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%B7>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2469-1: Django vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2469-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-14
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2470-1: Git vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2470-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2472-1: unzip vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2472-1/> || USN-2471-1: GParted vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2471-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2458-2: Ubufox update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2458-2/> || USN-2458-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2458-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-15
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2473-1: coreutils vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2473-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2474-1: curl vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2474-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2475-1: GTK+ update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2475-1/>
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα.
<kerato> yasu
<Junka> jasu
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<Junka> ti keei
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-17
<Anoniem4l> \o/ yparxoun ellhnes sto freenode
<Euaki> Anoniem4l: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kerato> indeed
<Anoniem4l> pio palia eixa psaksei kai den brhka, :(
<Junka> e den hkseres
<Junka> e de rwtages
<Anoniem4l> auto htan to problhma, den eixa pion na rwtisw :P
<Anoniem4l> \help
<Euaki> Εξερευνήστε τον εγκέφαλό μου εδώ: http://ubuntu-gr.org/ubotu/factoids.cgi?
<Anoniem4l> http://i.imgur.com/U5Rq3jJ.png
<Anoniem4l> \help
<Euaki> Εξερευνήστε τον εγκέφαλό μου εδώ: http://ubuntu-gr.org/ubotu/factoids.cgi?
<Anoniem4l> <Anoniem4l> http://i.imgur.com/U5Rq3jJ.png
<kerato> 8a epese apo ta polla hits
<kerato> 0ax0ax0
<kerato> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Anoniem4l> \pastebin
<Euaki> Το pastebin είναι μια υπηρεσία για να δημοσιεύετε κείμενα που πιάνουν πάνω από 4 σειρές ώστε να μην γεμίζει το κανάλι. Το pastebin μας βρίσκεται στο http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org (μετά την δημοσίευση μην ξεχάσετε να μας δώσετε το URL για το κείμενο).
<azou> καλησπέρα
<Junka> Hi
<azou> Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιον που να αναλαμβάνει εργασίες σε ubuntu?Είναι επείγον!
<Junka> Den katalavaino ti ennoeis
<azou> καποιος που να δουλευει πανω σε ubuntu και να αναλαμβανει και εργασιες
<Junka> ti eidous ergasies
<azou> αναπτυξη ενος δρομολογητη διεργασιων , διασωληνωση , ανακατευθυνση εισοδου/ εξοδου
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-18
<Anoniem4l> kana'llo ellhniko channel paizei edw freenode?
<Junka> nai psakse
<Anoniem4l> ama patisw /list den uparxei swthria
<Junka> vale arguments
<Anoniem4l> Junka: dokimasa 3-4 diaforetikous tropous na balw arguments kai den ta katafera
<Anoniem4l> /list *κανάλι*  |   /list κανάλι  |   /list [κανάλι]   |    /list "κανάλι"
<Junka> dokimase /msg alis help list
<Anoniem4l> gg, thanks
<George0k00> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-18
<eg123> Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να αλλάξω την φορά κίνησης του μεσαιου κουμπιού - ροδέλας του ποντικιού?
<kerato> des edw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations
<kerato> eki pou leei scroll keys mpla mpla
<kerato> Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "6 7"
<eg123> θα το δω... καταρχήν ευχαριστώ
<kerato> afto prepei na peirakseis sthn ousia
<kerato> des poia einai ta swsta me to xev
<kerato> diladi 8es nanai opws sto mac
<kerato> an katalava kala
<kerato> gia katse giati kapou eixa dei kati pio efkolo
<kerato> miso
<eg123> οκ
<kerato> kati vrhka alla de to les kai pio eukolo
<kerato> https://askubuntu.com/questions/137444/is-there-anyway-to-enable-system-wide-inverse-scrolling/519859#519859
<eg123> θέλω όταν κινείται η ροδέλα προς τα κατω να αναιβαίνει η σελίδα προς τα πάνω
<kerato> nai katalava des afta pou edwsa
<eg123> οκ
<eg123> Νομίζω πως βρήκα την λύση εδώ You can also use Ubuntu Tweak tool to enable natural scrolling (misc settings)
<eg123> Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/az1KFnB.png
<kerato> kids these days, ola kliki kliki me gui
<kerato> ok thats much easier i guess
<eg123> αυτό είναι
<kerato> telospantwn elpizw na pires mia idea ti einai xev, xinput, xorg.conf
<eg123> Το βρήκα στη δευτερη σελιδα που μου έδειξες!
<kerato> ok
<reinach> Γνωρίζουμε τι συμβαίνει με το φόρουμ; Πότε θα επανέρθει;
<the_eye_> θα είμαστε λίγο καιρό κάτω, μέχρι να αλλάξουμε server
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-19
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα
<GiwrgosAtma> asdf
<GiwrgosAtma> ειναι κανεις εδωωωωωω ?
<NikTh> Πολλοί είναι εδώ GiwrgosAtma :)
<NikTh> Εκτός (ίσως) από εκείνους/ες που είναι AWAY, όπως εγώ τώρα γιατί...
 * NikTh πάει για μαμ
<GiwrgosAtma> ωραιο αυτο το καναλι :)
<GiwrgosAtma> open source ειναι ?
<xeirwn-kub> kalispera paides !
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα xeirwn-kub
<xeirwn-kub> aaa edw eisaste ?......kalispera NikTh  :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-20
<dragon84> Γεια και χαρά. Έχω πρόβλημα με το πρόγραμμα LabVIEW και δεν μπορώ να το εγκαταστήσω με τπτ. Το κατέβασα από δω:http://www.ni.com/download/labview-run-time-engine-2013/4062/en/
<robopal> einai rpm leei e
<dragon84> και μου κατέβηκαν κατι αρχεία  rpm.Εχω φάει το ubuntu wiki και άλλα site προσπαθώντας από το τερματικό άλλα τππ. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει;
<robopal> no, kalitera vale suse
<kerato> 8ymami kati gia ena tool gia na kaneis ta rpm deb
<kerato> dragon84 , source den exei?
<robopal> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-an-rpm-package-on-ubuntu-linux
<robopal> alla an to ekanes kai de paizei de boreis na kaneis tipota
<Black_Horseman> to alien einai
<Black_Horseman> dragon84 exei labview gia linux?
<kerato> to alien kanei ta deb rpm
<kerato> nomizw
<kerato> oxi to anapodo
<dragon84> κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ να το κάνω μέσω allien μου βγάζει : "labview-2013-rte-13.0.0-1.i386.rpm" not found.
<Black_Horseman> kai to anapodo
<Black_Horseman> an einai rpm
<robopal> ehm eisai sto idio path?
<Black_Horseman> \to kalitero einai na to trekseis se openSUSE
<Black_Horseman> kane ena akoma partition sto skliro sou
<Black_Horseman> alla labview gia linux den eixa ksanakousei
<dragon84> Πρέπει να το περάσω σε ubuntu γιατί το θέλω να κατέβω σε μαθητική έκθεση κατασκευών με το Rashberry
<takis> Καλημέρα σε όλους παιδιά
<Black_Horseman> vres to tarball kai kane to compile
<robopal> den yparxei re sy
<robopal> einai proprietary software
<robopal> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-an-rpm-package-on-ubuntu-linux
<robopal> auto tha kanei, an de douleuei, nothing he can do
<Black_Horseman> tote rixnei openSUSE kai to trexei ekei
<Black_Horseman> den exei epilogi
<Black_Horseman> to alien de tha doulepsei
<dragon84> Το openSUSE παίζει σε rashberry
<dragon84>  ;
<Black_Horseman> nai
<Black_Horseman> exei kai port se arm
<Black_Horseman> linux einai
<Black_Horseman> de tha paize?
<Black_Horseman> pes mou pou vrikes to .rpm gia labview?
<robopal> http://www.ni.com/download/labview-run-time-engine-2013/4062/en/
<dragon84> εδω : http://www.ni.com/download/labview-run-time-engine-2013/4062/en/
<dragon84> Πρέπει να γίνεις μέλος email κ.τ.λ. για να στο στείλουν
<Black_Horseman> ok
<Black_Horseman> exw anthrwpo pou to exei idi gia win
<Black_Horseman> to exei se .tgz
<Black_Horseman> ama to kaneis compile tha doyulepsei kai se ubuntu
<dragon84> τί είναι το compile
<dragon84> q
<dragon84> q
<dragon84> ;
<Black_Horseman> google it plz
<dragon84> οκ
<robopal> dragon84, telika tin entoli sudo alien pou dineis, eisai sto idio katalogo me to .rpm arxeio? sou leei de to vriskei...
<robopal> mono ama den eisai ston idio to leei auto
<dragon84> kai sto idio na eimai pali tzifos... mou dinei:labview-2013-rte-13.0.0-1.i386.rpm is for architecture i386 ; the package cannot be built on this system
<dragon84> mallon tha ksiloso to ubuntu kai tha balw win pou to trexei kanonika..
<kerato> gia pata mia
<kerato> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<kerato> uname -a
<dragon84> dinei:Linux arxagelos 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:52:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kerato> kai to apopanw command?
<kerato> ti epistrefei
<dragon84> tpt
<kerato> ok
<kerato> multiarch ksereis ti einai?
<kerato> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<kerato> rikse mia matxia
<dragon84> diladi an to kanw auto tha to paizei?
<kerato> yparxei mia amydrh pi8anothta :p
<dragon84> kanenas apo dw diladi den exei asxolithei me LabVIEW, den to exei idi egkatastisei ?
<kerato> den kserw kan ti einai
<robopal> nope
<dragon84> ok
<dragon84> Den einai kanis edw apo HMMY?
<robopal> ti tha pei auto
<dragon84> Ηλεκτολόγων μηχανικών και μηχανικών υπολογιστών (Πολυτεχνείο) , αυτοί συνήθως ασχολούνται με τέτοια
<dragon84> Gia to multiarch grafei:Note that it does not enable multiple architecture versions of applications to be installed simultaneously.
<dragon84> einai mallon mono gia libraries
<kerato> kai gia apps einai
<robopal> dragon
<robopal> sto forum tis NI exei info gia how to install on ubuntu linux
<robopal> http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/allkb/A4FDECBA6BD83E2A86257CE8005A22C3
<lucinos> μέρα
<kerato> hi
<lucinos> είναι πεσμένο το φόρουμ ή μού φαίνεται;
<kerato> edw kai kana dyo vdomades
<lucinos> πότε λέτε να επανέλθει;
<kerato> no idea
<lucinos> θέλω να δω κάτι που είχα ανεβάσει παλιότερα :(
<kerato> archive.org?
<ubuntu222> Καλησπέρα
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, καλησπέρα ubuntu222.
<ee2455> Γειαααα...!!
<ubuntu222> ξέρετε πότε θα φτιάξει το forum?
<George0k00> Μπορούμε να το "δούμε" τουλάχιστον από εδώ web.archive.org/web/20150909211309/https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/ :P
<alo12> αναβαθμιζόμαστε ή πέσαμε...?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-21
<freefour> Αντε ωραια. Καλη δυναμη σε ολους οσους εργαζονται!
<tzouzepe> hi
<kerato> hi
<talos-mintgr> hi
<alexpag> Καλησπέρα πότε θα ξαναλειτουργήσει το forum;
<efi> καλησπέρα
<kerato> hi
<efi> εχω εναν lexmark x5650 που ενω δουλευει ως εκτυπωτης δεν δουλευει για σκανναρισμα καμια ιδεα ?? γιατι οτι εχω βρει μεχρι τωρα δεν δουλευει. το συστημα ειναι 32 bit με linux 15.10
<kerato> ekanes afta pou leei edw?
<kerato> http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=content&id=HO3617&actp=search&viewlocale=en_US&userlocale=EN_UK&segment=SUPPORT&productCode=LEXMARK_INTERPRET_S405&searchid=1277754250733
<efi> οχι αλλα θα τα δοκιμασω τωρα
<Pcred110> Καλησπέρα παιδιά
<robopal> hi
<Pcred110> Υπάρχει κάποια έτοιμη λύση για file sharing ενός ή πολλών διαφορετικών directories, απο πολλούς και διάφορους χρήστες?
<Pcred110> με ftp.
<Pcred110> αλλά πχ ένας χρήστης να μπορεί να έχει access σε συγκεκριμένα folders
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-22
<nik88> kaluspera pedia
<nik88> thelw mia xari
<nik88> mporo na kanw egkatastasei to ubuntu xoreis usb k xoreis dvd opos palia paralila me ta windows?
<pc_magas> Καλημέρες
<pc_magas> Se ena bash script 8elw na apo8ikeuw ena variable pou 8a exei tin timi string-2016-07-1.sql.bz2 opoy to 2016-07-1 8a dimiourgeite apo tin entoli date. Pws to kanw auto*
<pc_magas> οταν το κάνω έτσι: db-backupfile= "${db}-$(date +%Y-%m-%d-%H.%M.%S).sql.bz2" to script χτυπάει στην γραμμή αυτή.
<pc_magas> paides me tin entili mail pws to kalo ka8orizw apo poia email address 8a stal8ei to email (ka8ws kai apo poion smtp server)
<pc_magas> Omoiws kai me tin entoli mutt
<asuseeepc> καλημερα ειναι κάποιος εδω να με διαφωτίσει ?
<ee2455> asuseeepc: Κάνε την ερώτησή σου κι αν μπορεί κάποιος θα σου απαντήσει.
<asuseeepc> Θα ήθελα οποιος γνωρίζει εκτός απο lubuntu άλλα distro για Asus EEEPC
<kerato> yparxei kati pou de sou aresei sto lubuntu?
<asuseeepc> Οχι απλά ρωταω αν έχετε υπόψιν κάποιο καλύτερο και ελαφρύτερο Distro για EEEPC
<kerato> de nomizw na vreis kati ais8hta kalytero kai eksisou leitourgiko
<kerato> https://crunchbangplusplus.org/
<kerato> https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
<pc_magas> Παίδες καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> από την εντολή sednemail πως μπορώ μέση pipe να διαβάσω ένα περιεχόμενο και να το στείλω σε email?
<pc_magas> Πχ το αποτεέλσμα τισ df -h να το στείλω στην sendmail
<asuseeepc> ευχαριστώ πολύ κέρατο θα δοκιμάσω lubuntu και βλέπουμε
<asuseeepc> να δοκιμασω καλύτερα 14.04 LTS ?
<pc_magas> asuseeepc, nai
<asuseeepc> η διαφορα 14.04 και 14.04.03 ποια είναι βλέπω οτι η .03 λήγει τον αύγουστο
<pc_magas> asuseeepc, h 10.04 apo tin 14.04.03 einai sto kernel kai ston xorg
<pc_magas> kat at' alla einai h idia lts
<pc_magas> diladi apla mporeis na tou oriseis enan neotero kernel otan stamatisei to hardware support
<pc_magas> That's all!
<asuseeepc> καταλαβα ευχαριστω πολύ
<asuseeepc> η 10.04.03 γιατι λήγει νωρίτερα απο την 10.04 ?
<alxos> Χαίρετε
<alxos> έχω ενα προβλημα με το wifi
<alxos> σε ubntu lts 14.04
<alxos> ειναι ασταθες
<alxos> ειχα και παλιοτερα αυτο το προβλημα και το ειχα λυσει μεσω του φορουμ
<alxos> αλλα δε μπορω να βρω την απαντηση που ειχα παρει γιατι δε λειτουργει το forum
<alxos> μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει???
<kerato> archive
<kerato> .org
<alxos> hi
<alxos> me vlepete???
<NikTh> Καλησπέρες σε όλους/ες.
<kerato> ηι
<kerato> or whatever
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-23
<alexpag> Μήπως γνωρίζετε πότε θα επαναλειτουργήσει το forum;
<robopal> no
<alexpag> :(
<malos> Ακούστηκε κάτι για κενό ασφαλείας στον πυρήνα 3.8 και πάνω
<malos> Ξέρετε κάτι;
<pc_magas> Kalispera paides exw ena 8emataki me ton hxo
<pc_magas> Meta apo Allagi Mobo
<pc_magas>  #ubuntu
<epenos> καλησπερα!!
<pc_magas> Kalispera paides
<ee2455> pc_magas: Γειαααα...!
<pc_magas> Paides exw 8emataki me ton hxo
<kerato> ligo pio sygkekrimena
<pc_magas> Vasika allaksa motherboard kai me tin nea moitherboard den exw hxo. Epaiksa ligo me to alsamixer to mono pou katafera einai na akouw oti lew sto mikrofwno
<kerato> kati den exeis syndesei swsta :p
<kerato> okams razor :P
<kerato> vara mia aplay -l
<pc_magas> kerato, exw 2.1 hxeia
<pc_magas> kerato, oriste http://pastebin.com/CncYewuk
<kerato> apo hdmi pas na vgaleis hxo?
<pc_magas> kerato, oxi
<pc_magas> Apo ta kanonika mou hxeia
<kerato> dwse mia padevchooser mipws einai epilegmenh h nvidia tote
<pc_magas> Akoma merikes entoles mipws se ovithosun
<pc_magas> http://pastebin.com/5GL8mZQR
<pc_magas> kerato, gia kapoio logo den mou anoigei
<pc_magas> to padevchooser
<pc_magas> Pairnw monota warnings tou Gtk
<kerato> anoikse to pacmd kai kane list-sinks
<kerato> opws ekanes prin
<kerato> kai des mipws kapoio einai muted
<kerato> yparxei ki ena script kapou sto site ths alsa na trekseis gia troubleshooting
<pc_magas> kerato,  oriste http://pastebin.com/iZLPEbpL
<pc_magas> kerato, kai den vlepw kati muted
<kerato> ontws
<pc_magas> kerato, poio einai to script?
<kerato> ayto http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<pc_magas> kerato, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a6789c61af7c8940e580eb664e27077b33a0c0a3
<kerato> de vgazw akrh pc_magas sorry
<kerato> which brings us to
<kerato> <kerato> kati den exeis syndesei swsta
<pc_magas> kerato, ti na mhn exw syndesei swsta.
<pc_magas> kerato, ti na mhn exw syndesei swsta?
<pc_magas> To mono pou mporw na skeftw einai oti exw ta la8os hxeia gia thn karta
<kerato> pou na kserw.
<pc_magas> Ta tsekara ola kai douleuoun swsta
<pc_magas> kerato, exw syndesei kanonika ta panta.
<kerato> e tote pc_magas den kserw, sorry
<pc_magas> kerato, exe fasi na ftaiei h mobo...
<kerato> einai mia arketa sovarh pi8anothta
<pc_magas> kerato, pws 8a sigoureutw 100%?
<ad> γεια σας παιδια . ποτε ειναι η κοπη της πιτας;
<robopal> 21 apriliou
<ad> ευχαριστω φιλε . καλο βραδυ σε ολους
<robopal> bye
<robopal> O:-)
<kerato> hahah
 * kerato pats robopal 
<pc_magas> Παίδες πως μπορ να κάνς reset ότι αλλαγές έκανα στον pulseaudio και στον alsa?
<pc_magas> Τελικά είδα ότι με νεότερο kernel παίζει ο ήχος.
<pc_magas> Paides pws kaneis update to hardware stack?
<pc_magas> kalisperes
<pc_magas> Vasika exw ena 8emataki me to login me ton neoteron kernel.
<robopal> diladi
<pc_magas> robopal, me ton neon kernel mpainw stin login screen dinw ta credetials kai me ksanapeta stin login screen
<pc_magas> Otan me skanapeta vlepw kati san plaisia - xrwmmata kati pou kanei merikes fores o X se o8ones.
<pc_magas> Miso na kanw reboot na dw mipws me ton nouveau 8a paiksei o neos kernel
<robopal> ouf
<robopal> ara den einai thema kernel
<robopal> pos ekane upgrade? automata de mpainei auto?
<robopal> ekanes sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<robopal> aplo upgrade ? ti ekanes?
<pc_magas> robopal, oxi apla evala ton linux-image-extra-4.2.0-25-generic  (einai sta repos)
<pc_magas> Kai me ton nouveau katafera na kanw login
<pc_magas> Ara itan issue tou driver
<pc_magas> To 8ema einai oti den exw 3d acceleration kai to 8elw gia ena game
<robopal> e ma kathe kernel thelei ta modules tou
<robopal> nvidia driver diladi thes
<pc_magas> nai
<robopal> e valto me to ergaleio
<pc_magas> diladi se ka8e fore pou 8a vazw to neo hardware stack 8a epanaegka8isto ton nvida?
<robopal> neo kernel, nai
<robopal> me to upgrade ginontai automata auta
<pc_magas> robopal, nai alla evala ton kernel auton giati ypostirize ton ixo kalytera me tin nea mobo pou pira.
<robopal> e ok
<pc_magas> Autos pou hxa den akougotan o hxos.
<pc_magas> AFK (reboot)
<pc_magas> Nai to ftiaksame!!!!!!!!
<pc_magas> Makari na htan panw to forum na ekamna odigo gia tous loipous kalamarades.
<robopal> ti odigo?
<robopal> ma auta einai gnwsta
<robopal> etsi ginontai dekaeties twra
<robopal> einai hdh grammena dont worry
<pc_magas> robopal, eleos kai egw efaga gia mia mera na vrw tis ptaiei me ton hxo.
<robopal> poia mitriki pires einai toso kainourio chipset auto pou exei?
<pc_magas> einai h Asus H110M-D D3
<pc_magas> LGA1151 socket.
<robopal> gia ton hxo to chipset lew
<robopal> ok pantos
<robopal> anyway telos kalo ola kala
<pc_magas> Tom kalo einai oti porw na apolamvanw 16Gb DDR3 mnimis.
<pc_magas> robopal, to aplay -l moy leei ALC887-VD Chipset
<pc_magas> Ousiastika pali reinstall to systima i8ele apla xwris CD....
<pc_magas> xaxaxa
<pc_magas> ti alla?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-24
<bobptz> nn
<bobptz> το ubuntu-gr πότε θα ανέβει πάλι παιδιά?
<robopal> kaneis de kserei
<thomas_> καλησπέρα σε όλους
<Guest38836> !
<Guest38836> έχω πολύ καιρό να ασχοληθώ με.. τον υπολογοστή μου (που είχε ubuntu)
<Guest38836> και αν κατάλαβα καλά το forum δεν λειτουργρί προσωρινα;
<Guest38836> αντιμετωπίζω (μαλλον) ένα πρόβλημα με το καινούργιο μου laptop και θέλω λίγο τα φώτα σας...
<Guest38836> έχω κανει εγκατάσταση τα debian 8 και νομίζω ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται η κάρτα γραφικών μου
<Guest38836> ξέρω ότι είναι φόρουμ για τα ubuntu αλλά επειδή υπάρχει συγγένεια με τα ubuntu κι επειδή τα αγγλικά μου δεν είναι πολύ καλά είπα να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας γιατί όσο ασχολήθηκα μόνος μου κατέληξα να κάνω και εγκατάσταση από την αρχή...
<robopal> e ti karta grafikwn exeis?
<Guest38836> amd radeon
<robopal> gia dwse sudo lsmod |grep -i radeon
<Guest38836> να επικολησω όλο το αποτέλεσμα;
<robopal> oxi
<robopal> exei forthosei o driver?
<Guest38836> πως θα το καταλάβω αυτό; επίσης έτρεξα την εντολή     lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'     και το αποτέλσμα ήταν      Kernel driver in use: i915
<Guest38836> ο επεξεργαστή είναι intel
<robopal> lsmod |grep -i radeon
<robopal> vgazei tipota?
<Guest38836> ναι, τα ίδια με πριν
<Guest38836> έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση τους ανοιχτούς drivers που προτίνονται εδώ: https://wiki.debian.org/AtiHowTo
<Guest38836> υποψιάζομαι ότι πρέπει να πω ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί η κάρτα γραφικών κι όχι ο επεξεργαστής για τα γραφικά....
<Guest38836> (να πω στον λαπτοπάκο μου εννοώ)
<robopal> auto kanei to "configuration" pou leei sto link pou mou deixneis
<robopal> to ekanes?
<Guest38836> οχι
<robopal> evales driver "radeon"  sto xorg.conf?
<Guest38836> όχι
<robopal> giati oxi? :P
<Guest38836> νομιζα θα γίνει μονο του..
<Guest38836> με το reboot
<Guest38836> χεχ...
<robopal> nai
<Guest38836> κι επίσης δε ξέρω πως να το κάνω ακριβώς..
<robopal> loipon
<robopal> deikse mou ti sou vgazei to lsmod |grep radeon
<Guest38836> radeon               1349406  1  ttm                    77862  1 radeon drm_kms_helper         49210  2 i915,radeon drm                   249955  7 ttm,i915,drm_kms_helper,radeon i2c_algo_bit           12751  2 i915,radeon i2c_core               46012  8 drm,i915,i2c_i801,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,v4l2_common,radeon,videodev
<Guest38836> ......
<Guest38836> περιμενε να το κάνω καλά
<robopal> e ok einai
<robopal> exei fortosei
<robopal> dwse kai, glxinfo |grep -i "direct rendering"
<Guest38836> direct rendering: Yes
<robopal> entaksei eisai
<robopal> ti provlima exeis?
<Guest38836> κολάνε τα βινεο πχ από  vlc. πρέπει να μικρύνω πολύ το παράθυρο
<robopal> ti eidous video paizeis?
<robopal> mallon codecs sou leipoun, apo graphics drivers eisai ok
<Guest38836> και από αυτή τη σελίδα : http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system      στη 2η λύση μου βγάζει αποτέλεσμα :  	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Guest38836> το βιντεο ήταν .mkv
<robopal> kane paste auto: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3
<Guest38836> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics [8086:1616] (rev 09) 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:390c] 	Kernel driver in use: i915 00:03.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller [8086:160c] (rev 09)
<robopal> auto mono leei?
<Guest38836> ναι
<robopal> lspci |grep -i cga
<robopal> lspci |grep -i vga
<Guest38836> δεν έβγαλε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα
<robopal> ok
<Guest38836> λαθος
<Guest38836> η 2η έβγαλε αυτό    00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<Guest38836> η 1η δεν έδωσε τπτ
<robopal> nai giati ekana typo
<Guest38836> οκ
<robopal> opos vlepeis mono tin intel vlepei
<robopal> pou einai h allh?
<Guest38836> γιέπ
<Guest38836> εεε....δε ξέρω...
<Guest38836> :)
<Guest38836> ξανα έτρεξα το    apt-get install firmware-linux-nonfree libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Guest38836> και μου είπε ότι είναι εγκαταστημένα όλα τα πακέτα
<robopal> nai de mas kanei akti auto
<robopal> to thema einai giati de to leei to lspci oti uparxei?
<Guest38836> αυτό που μου είπες για το configuration έγινε ή πρέπει να γίνει χειροκίνητα?
<robopal> asto de mas noiazei auto twra
<robopal> de mou les gia dwse
<robopal> grep -i radeon /etc/default/grub
<Guest38836> δε βγάζει κάτι
<robopal> locate grub.cfg
<Guest38836> εντολή είναι αυτό το τελευταίο;
<robopal> nai
<Guest38836> ;;
<Guest38836> δε κανει επικόληση...
<robopal> nai giati einai path
<robopal> kai ksekinaei me /
<robopal> loipon pou einai to .cfg?
<Guest38836> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Guest38836> # /usr/share/doc/grub-common/examples/grub.cfg
<Guest38836> τις διέσεις τις έβαλα εγώ
<robopal> dwse grep -i radeon /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<robopal> nai katalava, ok
<Guest38836> δεν έβγαλε τπτ...
<robopal> ok
<robopal> molis elegksame oti to module radeon de ginetai blacklist otan ekinei to sistima me to grub
<robopal> twra na doume ean to module ginetai blacklist apo to modprobe
<Guest38836> να ρωτήσω.. μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξω τις ρυθμίσεις στα bios? κάπου υπήρχε η ρύθμιση για την κάρτα γραφικών
<robopal> tin ekanes disable apo ekei?
<Guest38836> η μια επιλογή ήταν "integraded"  ή κάτι τέτοιο και ήταν προεπιλεγμένη και η άλλη UMA only
<Guest38836> να το κοιτάξω τώρα;
<robopal> no prota to modprobe
<Guest38836> οκ
<robopal> mpes /etc/modprobe.d nomizo?
<Guest38836> cd ?
<robopal> nai
<Guest38836> ok
<robopal> rgrep radeon *
<Guest38836> fbdev-blacklist.conf:blacklist            radeonfb
<robopal> mono auto?
<Guest38836> nai
<robopal> kala de mas noiazei
<robopal> loipon mpes bios kia allakse tin epilogi pou les
<Guest38836> οκ
<Guest38836> να την αλλάξω ή να πω ποιες έχει;
<robopal> na exeis enable tin radeon
<robopal> auto mas noiazei
<Guest38836> δεν είχε τέτοια επιλογή αλλά θα κοιτάξω αν το γράφει αλλού
<th_> γυρισα
<Alex___> join
<robopal> allakses tpt sto bios
<th_> η μια επιλογή στα bios ήταν discrete
<th_> και η άλλη UMA only
<th_> άλλα στη 2η
<th_> άλλαξα στη 2η
<robopal> katse
<th_> η 1η επεξηγούσε ότι το σύστημα θα άλλαζε graphic controller according to user scenario
<robopal> to discete xreiazesai esy
<th_> αυτό ήταν πρι
<th_> είχε και ένα άλλο σε άλλο σημείο
<th_> πιο γενικό
<th_> Intel Virtual Technology
<robopal> lspci |grep -i vga
<th_> όταν είναι enable a VMM can utilize additional hardware capabilities provided by Vanderpool Technology
<th_> ειναι disable τωρα
<th_> μισό
<th_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<th_> όπως πριν δλδ...;
<robopal> pali mono auto
<robopal> ti debian evales? teleutaio?
<th_> 8.2
<th_> χτες βγήκε το 8.3
<robopal> de dokimazeis to 8.3? :PP
<th_> αλλα δεν είδα να λένε κάτι σαν update για αυτό το θεμα..
<robopal> vasika, giati den evales ubuntu eipame?
<th_> γιατί δε μου άρεσε το unity, δεν ήθελε να κάνω εγκατάσταση τη gnome μετα, το gnome ubuntu μου φαινοταν ασταθες (πριν 2 χρόνια που το είχα βάλει) και ήθελα πιο αργό κύκλο για τα stable release
<th_> το τελευταίο ξέρω ότι μάλλον δε πολύ ισχύει γιατί αλλά με είχε αγχώσει αυτό το πράμα με τα πολλά releases
<th_> χωρίς το γιατί*
<th_> και ήθελα να δω πως είναι ο κόσμος με πιο σκληροπυρηνκή open & free φιλοσοφία...
<th_> δύσκολος :)
<th_> 14.04 ή 14.04.3 ?
<kerato> debian
<kerato> arghsa ligo e
<kala> gia
<kerato> hi
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα
<kala> καλησπερα
<kala> τι νέα
<kala> ;
<chis1983> καλησπέρα... ξέρουμε πότε θα επιστρέψει το forum?
<chis1983> καλησπέρα... ξέρουμε πότε θα επιστρέψει το forum?
<dgtfeargr> καλησπερα
<dgtfeargr> το φορουμ ποτε περιπου θα επαναλειτουργήσει;
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-17
<Stamos> geia sas paidia. tha hthela thn voitheia sas
<Stamos> evala me live cd ta os gia na episkevasw enan sklhro disko (den kserw polla ap auta) me apotelesma o diskos na kleidwsei.. den kserw pws egine auto vasika.. mporei kapoios pls na me voithisei?
<Stamos> kanies?
<Stamos> kanies*
<Stamos> kaneis**
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-18
<tls> geia! exw katevasei thn ekdosh 16.04LTC kai den trexei swsta logo dikou m lathous.den mporw na kanw tpt sto termatiko mou leei auto Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? molis vazw kwdiko. exw svhsei to iso apo to usb. ti kanw twra? euxaristw ek twn proterwn
<Phantomas> tls: Τι λάθος έκανες δηλαδή;
<Phantomas> Και όταν λες δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα στο τερματικό, υποθέτω εννοείς τίποτα σχετικό με apt-get ή dpkg
<tls> den mporw na kanw kamia enhmerwsh logismiko, oute na katevasw. molis praspathhsa na kanw Kernel LivePatch alla mou leei error: cannot perform the following tasks: - Make snap "ubuntu-core" available to the system (no state entry for key) - Mount snap "canonical-livepatch" (cannot find snap declaration for "canonical-livepatch": assertion not found) at@paliako:~$ .
<tls> eimai neofermenos
<Phantomas> kernel-livepatch? Έτσι; Επειδή μπορείς;
<tls> epeidh den mporw mallon
<Phantomas> Τελικά τι λάθος έκανες που λες και μπλόκαρες το apt;
<tls> den kserw
<Phantomas> τρέξε ένα ps aux | grep apt
<tls> na kanw copypaste auto sto termatiko?
<Phantomas> ναι
<tls> tpta. mou kokkinhse ola ta apt
<Phantomas> Κάνε pastebin το output
<tls> h entolh den vrethhke
<Phantomas> !paste
<lubotu3> Το pastebin είναι μια υπηρεσία για να δημοσιεύετε κείμενα που πιάνουν πάνω από 4 σειρές ώστε να μην φορτώνεται/γεμίζει το κανάλι. Το pastebin μας βρίσκεται στο http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org (μετά την δημοσίευση μην ξεχάσετε να μας δώσετε το URL για το κείμενο).
<tls> ok sorry
<tls> den mou thn fortonei th selida
<Phantomas> tls: http://pastebin.com/
<Phantomas> Τρέξε αυτό όμως αντί για την προηγούμενη εντολή: ps aux | grep 'dpkg\|apt'
<Phantomas> Και βάλε το output στο pastebin
<tls> pali m kokkinzei ta apt
<Phantomas> (01:56:11 μμ) Phantomas: Και βάλε το output στο pastebin
<Phantomas> tls: Αν θες βοήθεια θα πρέπει να βάλεις αυτά που σου εμφάνισε η εντολή στο pastebin και να μας δώσεις το link (για 5η φορά :)
<tls> ekana logariasmo
<tls> ta evala alla tpt
<tls> ti link?
<Phantomas> tls: Δες εδώ για το πώς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το pastebin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpTJMIJ1XnQ
<Phantomas> Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω :)
<Phantomas> Fair enough
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-15
<loiz> iparxei kapou voithia gia c programming?:P
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-17
<Zodiac_> Καλησπέρα, θέλω την βοήθεια κάποιου γνώστη !
<Zodiac_> προσπαθώ να κάνω install σε external drive ta ubuntu αλλά μόλις πάω να τα κάνω εγκατάσταση κρασάρουν
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-19
<Tas-sos> Παιδια, οποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει παρακαλώ : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33156
<Tas-sos> Δεν έχω καθόλου γραφικό περιβάλλον.
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-20
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-17
<JackSparrow7> γεια σας
<JackSparrow7> Καποιος εδώ απο τη διαχείριση;
